
Open offices are bad for us (2017) - pseudolus
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20170105-open-offices-are-damaging-our-memories
======
duxup
When I worked at a place with taller cubes it was always nice to be able to
sit down and clear my mind a bit. It didn't take a full on office with a door
or anything, just enough space to be hidden a bit.

After they lowered the walls it was just not possible and going to some random
breakout room just wasn't the same.

